# Adi Shakti



## namjiwankaur (Sep 25, 2012)

Sat Nam _/|\_

SPN ji 

Where does the Adi Shakti mantra come from?  Is it actually from Sikhi or somewhere else?  I know it is a popular mantra in the 3HO community so I'm not sure if it is something from Sikhi, Hinduism or Yogi Bhajan (not that it diminishes its power if it is not from the Sri Guru Granth Sahib or whatever...Sikhi teaches the paths to God are in every religion/spiritual tradition).  

Love,
Nam Jiwan mundahug


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Sep 25, 2012)

It is not from Gurbani. Could be a Hindu mantra or Yogi Bhajan's creation.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 25, 2012)

Namjivan ji,
I just looked it up, is this it?
http://www.kundaliniyoga.org/mantra.html

Peronally, the first lines of Bhai Balbir Singh's rendition of Chandi Di Vaar from Dasam Granth  (Chandi is an incarnation of Adi Shakti), is stuck in my head. He sings it so well. You should check it out here. http://www.sikhroots.com/audio-mp3/B/12-bhai-balbir-singh/163-chandi-di-vaar.html

There's a tradition that you only listen to Chandi Di Vaar before Amrit Vela so I'd follow that Maryada or only listen to the intro.

As for that mantra, it looks made up (not that this matters). It's not from DG either. 

As for singing mantras of Goddess, you have to understand the tradition is to worship the Goddess for material success. Is that what you are looking for?

As for mantras in general, I only use the ones that contain an instruction so that the instruction becomes fixed in the mind. The instruction is to tell the mind to meditate e.g. ਹਰਿ ਜਨ ਬੋਲਤ ਸ੍ਰੀਰਾਮ ਨਾਮਾ ਮਿਲਿ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਹਰਿ ਤੋਰ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Those belonging to  Hari speak the name of Sri Ram, they mingle with the Sadh Sangat and build momentum towards Him. 1. Meditate. 
And it always helps to have a tune:  http://www.sikhroots.com/component/...aad/8115-04-har-jan-bolat-sri-raam-naama.html

Bhai Harjinder Singh ji is an awesome singer.

Full Shabad:

ਮਲਾਰ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ਪੜਤਾਲ ਘਰੁ ੩
Raag Malaar, by Guru Ramdas, in Partaal House 3

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
ੴ Blessing of the True Guru

ਹਰਿ ਜਨ ਬੋਲਤ ਸ੍ਰੀਰਾਮ ਨਾਮਾ ਮਿਲਿ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਹਰਿ ਤੋਰ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Those  belonging to  Hari speak the name of Sri Ram, they mingle with the Sadh  Sangat and build momentum towards Him. 1. Meditate.

ਹਰਿ ਧਨੁ ਬਨਜਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਧਨੁ ਸੰਚਹੁ ਜਿਸੁ ਲਾਗਤ ਹੈ ਨਹੀ ਚੋਰ ॥੧॥
Deal only the wealth of Hari, accumulate only the wealth of Hari, it cannot be stolen by a thief. 1.

ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ ਮੋਰ ਬੋਲਤ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਸੁਨਿ ਘਨਿਹਰ ਕੀ ਘੋਰ ॥੨॥
The cuckoo and pea{censored} speak day and night, listening to the roar of the thunder clouds. 2.

ਜੋ ਬੋਲਤ ਹੈ ਮ੍ਰਿਗ ਮੀਨ ਪੰਖੇਰੂ ਸੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਜਾਪਤ ਹੈ ਨਹੀ ਹੋਰ ॥੩॥
Whatever the dear, fish and birds sing, they sing to Hari and no other. 3.

ਨਾਨਕ ਜਨ ਹਰਿ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਗਾਈ ਛੂਟਿ ਗਇਓ ਜਮ ਕਾ ਸਭ ਸੋਰ ॥੪॥੧॥੮॥
Those belonging to Nanak sing praises of Hari, and their fear of death leaves them. 4.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 25, 2012)

Lucky Singh ji,
Those translation are erroneous. The message is quite different. 

ਭਗਉਤੀ ਭਗਵੰਤ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਾ ਰੰਗੁ ॥
The true devotee of Bhagauti, enjoys the Bhagati (loving meditation) of Bhagwant (Hari).

ਸਗਲ ਤਿਆਗੈ ਦੁਸਟ ਕਾ ਸੰਗੁ ॥  
He forsakes the company of all wicked people.

ਮਨ ਤੇ ਬਿਨਸੈ ਸਗਲਾ ਭਰਮੁ ॥  
His mind is rid of all ignorance.

ਕਰਿ ਪੂਜੈ ਸਗਲ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ॥  
He worships the Parabrahman.

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਪਾਪਾ ਮਲੁ ਖੋਵੈ ॥  
In Sadh Sangat he loses all sins and impurities.

ਤਿਸੁ ਭਗਉਤੀ ਕੀ ਮਤਿ ਊਤਮ ਹੋਵੈ ॥  
Thus, the devotee of Bhagauti attains a superior understanding.

ਭਗਵੰਤ ਕੀ ਟਹਲ ਕਰੈ ਨਿਤ ਨੀਤਿ ॥  
He serves Bhagwant, all the time.

ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਅਰਪੈ ਬਿਸਨ ਪਰੀਤਿ ॥  
He lovingly offers his mind and body completely to Vishnu.

ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਚਰਨ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਬਸਾਵੈ ॥  
He keeps Hari's feet amongst his heart.

ਨਾਨਕ ਐਸਾ ਭਗਉਤੀ ਭਗਵੰਤ ਕਉ ਪਾਵੈ ॥੩॥  
Nanak says, such a devotee of Bhagauti, attains Bhagwant.
 
And the intro to Chandi Di Vaar and Ardas is as follows:
ਪ੍ਰਿਥਮ ਭਗੌਤੀ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਕੈ ਗੁਰੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਲਈਂ ਧਿਆਇ ॥
In the beginning I (Gobind Rai) meditate on Bhagauti, then I meditate on Guru Nanak.

ਫਿਰ ਅੰਗਦ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਅਮਰਦਾਸੁ ਰਾਮਦਾਸੈ ਹੋਈਂ ਸਹਾਇ ॥  
Then I meditate on Angad, Amar Das and Ram Das, may they be helpful .

ਅਰਜਨ ਹਰਿਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਨੋ ਸਿਮਰੌ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਹਰਿਰਾਇ ॥  
Then I meditate on Arjan, Hargobind and Sri Har Rai.

ਸ੍ਰੀ ਹਰਿ ਕਿਸ਼ਨ ਧਿਆਈਐ ਜਿਸ ਡਿਠੇ ਸਭਿ ਦੁਖਿ ਜਾਇ ॥  
(After them) I meditate on Sri Har Krishan, by whose grace all the suffering goes away.

ਤੇਗ ਬਹਾਦਰ ਸਿਮਰਿਐ ਘਰ ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਆਵੈ ਧਾਇ ॥  
Then I meditate on Tegh Bahadur by whose grace the nine treasures become available.

ਸਭ ਥਾਈਂ ਹੋਇ ਸਹਾਇ ॥੧॥  
May they all be helpful. 1.


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 25, 2012)

I know, after submitting it I read yours and re-read my information.
That's why I deleted it,  in case it was misleading.
peacesignkaur


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 25, 2012)

Any way, is Bhagautee a direct reference to the (she) adi shakti, or does it have multiple meanings ?
ie. the bhagautee term as used in ardaas.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 25, 2012)

Lucky Singh ji,
Bhagauti is Durga, Chandi, the Goddess, Adi Shakti.

From Bani of Sant Kabir Das 1


> [In  Dasam Granth] Guru Gobind Singh ji asks the power of God, this material force, for the power to fight in battle.
> 
> The material world is the Shakti (Goddess) of God, this Shakti of God  (this power of God) is Maya, the material world. Shakti, Lakshmi, Shri,  these are all referring to this aspect of the Divine.
> 
> ...


More Fun facts: Chandi and Durga (synonymous) is the Goddess of Destruction. Her symbol is the sword. Her consort Shiv is represented by the Khanda. She is often represented with eight arms, and is Guru Gobind Singh's batlte standard, the Ashtbhuja Dhuja, the eight-armed standard.

Bhagauti in Ardas means just that. I, Gobind Rai (he becomes Singh later), meditate on Bhagauti, the Mother Goddess, the sword, the power of destruction, and then I meditate on Guru Nanak and his divine wisdom.

Then later on Guru Sahib says,ਤੇਗ ਬਹਾਦਰ ਸਿਮਰਿਐ ਘਰ ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਆਵੈ ਧਾਇ ॥  
Then I meditate on Tegh Bahadur by whose grace the nine treasures become available.
 Tegh Bahadur (Brave Sword) is not only a remembrance of Guru Tegh bahadur but Bhagauti who brings the nine treasures, corresponding to the nine gates in the body ie. material treasures. 

If you catch this then you know Sri Har Krishan, who destroys suffering, is not only a remembrance of Guru 8, but also referring to Hari/Krishna. Meditating on Hari, suffering is cured, as per above shabads.

This echoes the bolded quote above.

Beautiful! All these multi-level messages.


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 25, 2012)

That does make it easier and a little more crystal.
I knew you would answer it well as your knowledge on hindu metaphors is very good.

At one time, I didn't take too much notice of the metaphoric mentions.
There are quite a few sikhs who try their best to ignore them even!!

Now, I do realise how important their significance is in giving the messages a more clearer understanding.
Remember, after all it is poetry of the highest order. 
Thus to use terms and descriptions for feelings, values, needs or other entities that make it easier to understand and describe is how poetry masters itself and is a true art.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 25, 2012)

> There are quite a few sikhs who try their best to ignore them even!!


Been there done that.

That extra study added so much depth. It was and still is mindblowing.


----------

